# Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest..!!



## chetan m (Nov 4, 2012)

processor:    AMD FX 8150 am3+
mobo:          asus m5a97
gpu:            amd/ati radeon hd6850 1gb gddr5
psu:            cooler master extreme ii 725 watt
ram:            corsair vengeance ddr3 4gb
hdd:            seagate 1 tb
cooling:        corsair cwc h60 cooler
monitor:       dell 22inch full hd LED


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

No, the configuration is very much unbalanced as well as poor selection for some of the components like Gfx card and PSU.
Fill up the questions present in the THREAD *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here so that we can suggest you a better config.


----------



## chetan m (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



Cilus said:


> No, the configuration is very much unbalanced as well as poor selection for some of the components like Gfx card and PSU.
> Fill up the questions present in the THREAD *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here so that we can suggest you a better config.



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: mostly gaming..bf3, codmw, fc3, max payne 3 should be playable without lag at constant 30 fps in high resolution..

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: upto 50..can extend 2-3 k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 7 ,win 8, ubuntu 11

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? 
Ans: 22 inch full HD, LED

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 20 nov

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: nagpur..if parts are not available here will do online shopping 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *if budget overshoots then i will buy GPU later..*

*so plz suggest me asap...*


----------



## Cilus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

ADM FX 8150 @ 11.4K
MSI 970A-GD46 @ 4.6K
G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz DDR3 4GB X 2 @ 3K
WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps 64 MB Cache @ 4.7K
Seasonic Eco 600 600W 85% PSU @ 4.4K
CM Elite 361 Cabinet @ 2.4K
BenQ G2220HDL LED Display @ 7.6K
Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 OC @ 13.5K (Check Mdcomputers.in)

total: 51.6K.


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Great config for 50k 
But why seasonic over corsair ? I thought you would suggest corsair due to better service.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Intel Alternative

Intel Core i5 2500K - Rs 12350
Asrock Z77Extreme4  - Rs 9800
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LOW PROFILE 8GB DUAL CHANNEL DDR3 MEMORY KIT ( CML8GX3M2A1600C9) - Rs 2548 
GPU - Gigabyte GTX 660 - Rs 14250
HDD - WD 1TB - Rs 4600
SMPS -  CORSAIR SMPS-500GS - Rs 4000
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO - Rs 2600
Display DELL Full HD LED ST2220 L - Rs 8200

Total : Rs 58348.


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Quite over the budget. A z77 system will always be costlier. 
Cilius's config with GPU gtx660 and PSU gs500 ought to be better.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^
Over budget offers over performance too. Its not for nothing that it costs Rs 6700 more. 2500K will do better gaming anyday and overclock way way better too.8150 is a non gaming part but yes the supporting chipset price make the 8150 favourable but not necessarily better.


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Both procs are more than sufficient for gaming. It comes down to budget evetually.
A good gpu matters more.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^
Check the gaming performance here : AnandTech - Bench - CPU


When we buy a PC we look for the best in that price range and not sufficient .....and then from heaven or hell we try to arrange a few thousand more and get the best out there,so he the buyer should know what he can get for few thousand more, but yes if theres a budget which cant be extended then as before I say it again The chipset price makes 8150 favourable but not necessarily better.


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

I am not questioning the 2500k's gaming performance over the 8150, but trying to maintain a balance of what is the requirement and the budget.
The 2500k is defintely a better gaming proc. 
Since this comes to stretching the budget so its upto OP actually.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



Myth said:


> I am not questioning the 2500k's gaming performance over the 8150, but trying to maintain a balance of what is the requirement and the budget.
> The 2500k is defintely a better gaming proc.
> Since this comes to stretching the budget so its upto OP actually.


hmm correct!!:d

hmm


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

FX is good at this budget....
and at 1080P is doesn't even matter(insert tune here).


----------



## vkl (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

If the OP's primary purpose is gaming and is not that much into heavily multi-threaded tasks like video encoding and encryption 
then he can take a locked i5 3rd gen processor like i5 3450/3550 with a b75/h77 motherboard.Fx8150 looks good only if he is too much into heavily multi-threaded things like encoding.

If he wants overclocking and can stretch his budget then The Incinerator's config is quite good.Even an i5 3550 would blow away fx8150 is majority of tasks.
In some heavily multi-threaded tasks they would be close with the fx taking the lead in encoding and encryption while falling behind in some others.
The thing is if one is not into very heavily multi-threaded tasks then fx8150 is not required even if he wants overclocking.

At FHD in most games there won't be any noticeable difference in between the fx8150 and the i5 2500k and once the AA is cranked up the difference is almost gone.
Though at FHD there are few games which are more CPU-bound like civilization 5,skyrim,starcraft 2 and a few more which would be somewhat slower with the fx8150.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

FX leaves him a path to upgrade in future..intel will pull the plug in 1155 shortly.
and as u said its not going to matter in gaming either way he is good..FX just gives a small edge..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Since he is on a budget its better to leave the final call to OP. All we can do is suggest and guide as to what he can buy for his optimal usage.


*@sumonpathak*



sumonpathak said:


> FX leaves him a path to upgrade in future..intel will pull the plug in 1155 shortly.
> and as u said its not going to matter in gaming either way he is good..FX just gives a small edge..



*Vs*



sumonpathak said:


> ^^^the prices on Intel should come down seeing the overly aggressive pricing on FX 83XX series...
> anyhoo..*if you are going Intel way.. i would suggest stick with 2500K  cause No games in the near future will use up more than 4 Cores..had it been the case...Intel would have been kicked in the nuts by now by AMD FX series*....as for the GPU stick with AMD...they are releasing Drivers like nobodies business and performance enhancement are pretty good..
> if i were you i would have gotten an FX+990 setup...and spend extra cash on big a$$ gpu...and save some



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/165129-gaming-rig-around-130k-2.html

Ha ha ha....Its hard to believe its the same person. Its what I call "misleading" since the OPs budget for a few thousand more...... allows him to go the Intel way that he has been preaching in the other thread so confidently and...... correctly indeed.





sumonpathak said:


> FX leaves him a path to upgrade in future..intel will pull the plug in 1155 shortly.
> .



How short is that short? Can you provide some links as to where you read that. Would love to know.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Haswells have a newer socket..and its slated for mid/late 2013 release AFAIK..so dats the end of 1155.
LGA 1150 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Haswell (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^ Really......


And Wiki is your source ..!!!   I thought you could do better than that! anyways....
We can still buy LGA775 stuff right ,so technically you are just over reacting. Okay realistically one more, did the LGA 1155 kill the 1156 ...2011 (edit)??? So how do you think the Haswell will doom the LGA 1155 which is just a year old... and the 7 series chipset supporting the 1155 debuted April 2012 onwards,and you think they are going to kill the entire line up from proccy to chipset which is not even a year old because of Haswell.....come on dont mislead .And If you are talking real upgrade path Intel is the way forward as OP can go from an i5 to an i7 if at all ....its a known story,aint?


----------



## vkl (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

None of them is a big upgrade for me.
I won't call going from a 2nd gen i5 to 3rd gen i5 a big upgrade.
Now even though fx8350 is a good bit faster than fx8150 but it is also not that big an upgrade if you already own an fx8150.
It doesn't make sense for everyone to pay 12-13k or more for just 7-20% improvement at max.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Really......
> 
> 
> And Wiki is your source ..!!!   I thought you could do better than that! anyways....
> We can still buy LGA775 stuff right ,so technically you are just over reacting. Okay realistically one more, did the LGA 1155 kill the 1156??? So how do you think the Haswell will doom the LGA 1155 which is just a year old... and the 7 series chipset supporting the 1155 out from April 2012,and you think they are going to kill the entire line up from proccy to chipset which is not even a year old because of Haswell.....comon dont mislead .And If you are talking real upgrade path Intel is the way forward as OP can go from an i5 to an i7 ....its known story,aint?



i gave wiki coz its what most ppl will bet their lives on it..if i say i have access to intel docs you will certainly dispute it..wouldn't you?
anyhoo...guess this will suit ur tastes Launch schedule of Intel Haswell processors 
just coz u dont like the links or source doesn't mean i am over reacting
We tend to know stuff before the masses do.
remember how soon 1156 went into EOL SB was released? around 6 months at most...

Intel pins hopes on Haswell to boost PC sales | ZDNet
22nm Intel Haswell Processor Release Date and Z87, H87 Chipset Details | Lensfire
Intel release Haswell processor in 2013 | New Technology
Can Intel’s Haswell beat AMD’s APU in 2013? | KitGuru

all suggest a release date of mid/late 2013..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



sumonpathak said:


> i gave wiki coz its what most ppl will bet their lives on it..if i say i have access to intel docs you will certainly dispute it..wouldn't you?
> anyhoo...guess this will suit ur tastes Launch schedule of Intel Haswell processors
> just coz u dont like the links or source doesn't mean i am over reacting
> We tend to know stuff before the masses do.
> ...




Its better if I stop taking you seriously. 
And Who the Hell Elite are you to call the rest masses? Take care of yourself ,man.Seriously.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

why may i ask?
i dont think any wrong info is given there.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

You are contradicting yourself.  In one thread you are hellbound and hellbent to make the OP buy a i5 2500K and in the very next thread you are dead against (edit) when for a few thousand more the OP can actually afford it.. What are you doing. Are you confusing or misleading? Refer to the #16th post.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



The Incinerator said:


> Its better if I stop taking you seriously.
> And Who the Hell Elite are you to call the rest masses? Take care of yourself ,man.Seriously.


my my..such anger...am not elite or something..we just keep an eye on these stuff closely than you do 
also..i see u quoted my post on anand's thread...and called me misleading...would you be kind/decent enough to point out where i mislead?
before u go out venting all out on someone i suggest u actually read...
i have seen you making informed posts..so i dont really expected this post form you..



The Incinerator said:


> You are contradicting yourself.  In one thread you are hellbound and hellbent to make the OP buy a i5 2500K and in the very next thread you are dead against (edit) when for a few thousand more the OP can actually afford it.. What are you doing. Are you confusing or misleading? Refer to the #16th post.



the thing is budget....not every one can shell out a few k's on a whim...
OP seems like a guy who will make a rig for long term(pretty redundant term IMHO)..the best he could do is 
an i5+B75 combo as base since he has to keep everything under 50K.
but he wont be able to overclock.which is one of his requirements..his path pretty much stops there as B75 cannot handle the turbo on i7 processors.
and btw...a 2500K+a decent board like Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 Z77 would cost him around 24k...which is too much in this budget...leaves him almost too little for the psu and stuff..
Everyone's requirements is different...and so is the suggestions.
Anand's case if different here...dont mix em up


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

The budget thing has been addressed by me in my first post of itself. If it is possible that he can spend Rs 6700 more he should go and get the Intel rig otherwise he has the AMD option which is favourable in this budget context but not necessarily be better or the best buy. The problem with you Sumon , is you run for judgments too early without even reading properly. I dont know why but I see you have a knack for drawing up conclusions too early. Im not opposing AMD but giving a better option albeit at an extra cost as we all know for gaming at Rs 6700 more the Intel i5 is superior. Even you agree on that as you have been suggesting it in the other thread,so the conclusion is if his budget permits we both can safely conclude he can go for the i5.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^i concentrated on the budget part as it is clear he wont be able to shell out 6-7K after 50K.
its clearly stated that he cannot.
anyhoo...am leaving this on the OP...dont want to be targeted personally for no reason anymore..


----------



## chetan m (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



Cilus said:


> ADM FX 8150 @ 11.4K
> MSI 970A-GD46 @ 4.6K
> G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz DDR3 4GB X 2 @ 3K
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps 64 MB Cache @ 4.7K
> ...



this seems pretty good too me...
but if i exclude the gpu and add MSI 990FX-GD65 instead of ur suggested mobo..
and im getting cooler master 650 watt psu at the same price of seasonic..will it be better choice..??
i'll add gpu in january..
and does amd fx 8150 have integrated graphics like intel i5..so that i dont get any problem untill jan...??


----------



## chetan m (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



The Incinerator said:


> Intel Alternative
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K - Rs 12350
> Asrock Z77Extreme4  - Rs 9800
> ...



thanks for replying..
i  thought abt intel altrnative using i5 3570k with asus p8h77m mobo but it was going over the budget with gpu..
is amd fx 8150 is superior than i5 3570k..??
because im gettin confused with either to use amd or intel..
gpu is no problem for me..i will add it in jan. but other things should be futureproof atleast for next 1 yr.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Neither AMD FX processor, nor any of the 9XX series chipset based Motherboards (970, 990X and 990FX) have onboard Graphics. So if you are going with AMD FX + 9XX chipset then you need a discrete GPU.

Gaming performance wise, 3570K is ahead of FX 8150. But the thing is in full HD or 1920X1080 or 1920X1200 resolution, GPU matters more and performance difference among different processors are very negligible unless any of them are not capable enough to handle the GPU. So if you are buying a gaming PC in budget, 1st stress on the selection of a better Graphics card and then in choosing the CPU. i5 3570K is costlier and you need a good Z77 or Z68 chipset based motherboard to overclock it. P8H77 is based on H77 chipset and does not support overclocking. Now a decent Z77 board will cost you around 9K.

That is why I have suggested you a powerful GPU + a VFM and good CPU combination, not a great CPU + weak GPU combination.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

i5 3570K will cost in and around Rs 14000 and has heating issues hence you would have to invest in a better cooler than the 2500K which costs around Rs 12000 and heats up lesser in comparison to the i5 3570k and overclocks even better. See you have a budget hence the 2500K was suggested and it is a very very good processor. Google and you will know. If you cant stretch at all and that far you are just fine with the AMD rig too.

If you exclude the GPU even the intel rig is as pointless as the AMD rig since for gaming the onboard is pathetic for the intel. Then it is better to go for alesser but capable processor and get yourself a powerful GPU,since your primary usage would be gaming. If you can chuck the overclocking part get an i3 with a powerful GPU. Something like 

*i3 3220/5 - Rs 7000*
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H/Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - Rs 6700 / 4300
Corsair Value Select 4 GB - Rs 1150
*GPU - Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz edition  - Rs 17680 *
HDD - WD 1TB - Rs 4600
SMPS - CORSAIR SMPS-500GS - Rs 4000
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO - Rs 2600
Display DELL Full HD LED ST2220 L - Rs 8200

Total Rs 51,930 (H77)/49,530(B75)

For gaming even at stock speeds will do way way better than both the PC config suggested above.It simply will blow them out of the serene blue waters!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Any pointer where I can find i3 3220 or i3 3225 at 7K?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

dual core with 7870



Cilus said:


> Any pointer where I can find i3 3220 or i3 3225 at 7K?



over 7k in the usual places...
Buy Intel Core i3-3220 3.30 Ghz Processor in Mumbai India
Theitdepot - Intel Core I3-3220 3.30 GHz Processor - 3rd Generation
Intel Core i3 3220 Processor - 3.3GHz - www.deltapage.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



Cilus said:


> Any pointer where I can find i3 3220 or i3 3225 at 7K?



*i3 3220:*

*Rs 6390 without Tax @  Cost To Cost*


I actually Quoted it more at Rs 7000 since that is what it generally selling at the more known places, If he can source it from Delhi Nehru place great. Other places at Nehru Place is usually retailing them at Rs 6900.


Edit : I deserve a party from both of you , I got you the i3 for Rs 700 less than you wanted!!!



sumonpathak said:


> dual core with 7870



A GPU is what helps you the most in games,not a CPU,though it is a important part since it should not bottle neck.So as long as you have a decent processor for a good GPU ,you are good. Now if you could explain why a dual core i3 aint good for a HD 7870 or you have some "elite" links to prove your irresponsible gestures I would be highly honored!



sumonpathak said:


> ^^^the prices on Intel should come down seeing the overly aggressive pricing on FX 83XX series...
> anyhoo..if you are going Intel way.. i would suggest stick with 2500K  cause *No games in the near future will use up more than 4 Cores..had it been the case...Intel would have been kicked in the nuts by now by AMD FX series*....as for the GPU stick with AMD...they are releasing Drivers like nobodies business and performance enhancement are pretty good..
> if i were you i would have gotten an FX+990 setup...and spend extra cash on big a$$ gpu...and save some



So an i3 3220 with two real core is good, "as no game will ever use more than four cores in the near FUTURE", Im repeating your line so at PRESENT we are good with 2 cores?. And have you checked i3s gaming potential?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

so....since they do not use more than 4 cores..you assumed that a game will run flawlessly in a setup with an entry level dual core processor with a mid high end graphics card.You do realize that is kinda like putting a supercharger on a nano..dumb;pointless and stupid .


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



The Incinerator said:


> You are contradicting yourself.  In one thread you are hellbound and hellbent to make the OP buy a i5 2500K and in the very next thread you are dead against (edit) when for a few thousand more the OP can actually afford it.. What are you doing. Are you confusing or misleading? Refer to the #16th post.




Sumonpathak, this time its you that he's targeting. Its amusing to see how people plan to get a place in a forum. 
Deal with it.



Cilus said:


> ADM FX 8150 @ 11.4K
> MSI 970A-GD46 @ 4.6K
> G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz DDR3 4GB X 2 @ 3K
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA III 6 Gbps 64 MB Cache @ 4.7K
> ...



Good balanced suggestion.
My suggestion would be just to replace that suggested PSU with 
Corsair GS600 @4.6K
And the current price of that RAM kit is: 2.8K
Another option for chassis is: NZXT Source 210 @2.5K


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



sumonpathak said:


> so....since they do not use more than 4 cores..you assumed that a game will run flawlessly in a setup with an entry level dual core processor with a mid high end graphics card.You do realize that is kinda like putting a supercharger on a nano..dumb;pointless and stupid .



I just want to to know that why the entry level dual core wont handle the card. Im yet to come across anything that suggest that a i3 3220/5 will bottle neck a HD 7870. 
And yes i3 3220 will run games flawlessly. Even i3 2120 with a mid-high end card will.Its a known fact.If you think Im wrong please correct me. 
Please exchange facts and not degraded adjectives. Its a forum and a debate is healthy.Please maintain constraint and be in the specified  limits.



d6bmg said:


> Sumonpathak, this time its you that he's targeting. Its amusing to see how people plan to get a place in a forum.
> Deal with it.



Targeting?!!
Why are you fueling and Igniting something that aint gonna happen? Be a bit more responsible for what you say.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^ I'm only trying to say that you can't *order *anyone in the forum, you can *request *him to do one thing or another. (This is not the first time I'm posting this)
All your posts contain some phrase or sentence which seems to be an order or an angry post in our end. Although it is an online forum where meanings are aggravated sometimes, but when all of your conversation in the forum goes in the same way, then I think its time for you to think about your writing style and re-consider about changing it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

last time i checked am still in constraint..its you who is kinda goin over the edge everytime
as for the bottleneck there are several threads found over the internet..google it...
this stuffs are so basic that i dont feel the need to keep them bookmarked.
The bottleneck will depend on the game used..and BF3 is one of the games that will bottleneck...i think you already know that


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

For example check the older i3 2120 compared to a 2500K in gaming with a HD6970. I told you ...its good.The newer 3220 is even better check Toms.

Intel Core i3 2120 Review » Page 8 - Testing: Aliens vs. Predator - Overclockers Club

Best Gaming CPU: $100-$200 : Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: October 2012


I searched Hell and High Waters and Google just couldnt find a single thread mentioning that the i3 3220 will "bottleneck" a HD 7870!


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

look closely...TH clearly stated the GPU got bottle necked by the processor..other sites didn't even bother running it coz its a fail combo...
one does not simple add a 19K GPU with a dual core...just try a simple test...run BF3 MP with your Dual core once and then with Quad core proccy 
i  say again (in case u missed)any game that uses CPU intensive gaming  engine will lag on that setup(am not talking about COD series..they just have too much pre rendered texture)...the gpu will starve of resources because  the cpu is weak...slap on an i5 there.....then you can say the combo  will be fair..
i3 + 7870 is just a bad combo..dont just suggest for the sake of suggesting.
but since supporters would be supporters i dont think i will be able to convince you.
i  would suggest OP to buy as you suggested...then give us a screenshot  showing the usage of CPU and gpu in battlefield MP(thats a game most of  the gamers play) or anything with havok  engine..we will know.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/multi-core-cpu,2280-10.html


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Guys, cool down and Sumon, I am deleting your Will Smith image.

The Incinerator, buddy, just behave little politely. Look, not everybody can extend their budget by a huge amount and you have to understand that.
Regarding Dual Core CPu with a high end Graphics card, there are plenty of cases where they are getting bottlenecked, BF3, Crysis 2 are two most well known example of it. Now correct me if I'm wrong, they are the best looking games of 2011 too and have very well multi-threading support and lots of advance computaion based algorithm to enhance image quality which need extra horse power. Don't you want OP to have a well balanced config in every aspect?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^sorry about that bro 

peace !


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*



Cilus said:


> Guys, cool down and Sumon, I am deleting your Will Smith image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im polite as long as some one is not calling names as dumb, stupid, masses and passing sarcastic gestures ... etc.Check on that too. anyways that aside....

I absolutely agree on the balanced Config thing. But that rig of i3 with a HD 7870 was more like to make him undersatnd that a powerfull CPU is not all that he needs to have to have a great gaming rig and the GPU is equally important. You will agree that a i3 with a 7870 will do better than i5/8150 with a 7770 or 7850 in almost all games but wont be balanced when the game is very very cpu intensive. Now for a single BF3 or Starcraft is it sensible to go for a hi end Cpu and a capable GPU or mid end when its mostly a Gaming machine in question.I might add this, aint it akin to getting a Nvida GPU just for the sake of a single thing called Physix? Tell me is it worth it to get a Processor for Rs 12000 and a GPU for Rs 13500? It aint balanced too.
Look here the i3 at Rs 6000 less is not alarmingly bad when compared to a i5 2500k in Gaming. I still think the bottleneck wont be an issue.Correct me if Im wrong.

AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Price of
i3-2120 is 6700/-
i3-3220 is 7200/- Plus taxes.



The Incinerator said:


> You will agree that a i3 with a 7870 will do better than i5/8150 with a 7770 or 7850 in almost all games but wont be balanced when the game is very very cpu intensive.
> Look here the i3 at Rs 6000 less is not alarmingly bad when compared to a i5 2500k in Gaming. I still think the bottleneck wont be an issue.Correct me if Im wrong.



1. Presently, yes. but in future no.
2. Presently not bad except for 1-2 games, but getting a processor having 4 real cores is good in terms of future-proofing. 
Also note that with the release of IB, LGA1155 have almost come to an end. Haswell is expected to be released sometime in next year. Won't it be more useful to get a real 4 core processor now, rather than getting a better graphics card cause if we are lucky, then we won't be seeing many SB/IB processors in the market after one year or so. People can upgrade graphics card any time. Every year both AMD & nvidia release new architecture and there is no compatibility issues while installing them as all you need is a PCI-E2.0/3.0, not a new socket.
In my opinion, at the present time, anyone who don't upgrade their PC components frequently (read yearly) should concentrate more on getting a good Processor + motherboard combo rather than getting a good (or the best) graphics card.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^ If I go by what you are saying then no Hi End cards will ever sell rather everybody will buy a good CPU and Mobo and a mid end card and keep upgrading their cards yearly. Even if you buy a good Quad for now it will look bad as soon as a new series come out with new set of native features and faster architecture better performance.It has happened all the time.Future proofing is a myth. The good processor with Hi-End cards is a known solution for gamers on a budget since the E2220 and 8800GT days. If you look around in international forums there are many using a i3 2120 and GTX 570/670/7850/7870 without any problems in almost all the games.I can link them if you want. .But yes a good processor is always a good processor I completely agree with you on that,mate.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

Here in this case budget of OP is low and it is not possible to accommodate a good processor + motherboard + good GPU in that 50K budget. He have to make some sort of compensation.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Is this a good configration for medium range gaming pc or should I make any changes? plz suggest*

^^ that is absolutely the case here,agree on that.


----------

